
Why Child Care Is So Ridiculously Expensive - dpflan
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/11/why-child-care-so-expensive/602599/
======
Ancalagon
Goes to show that everything American's NEED is exploding in price (cars,
housing, childcare, healthcare, education), while most things they WANT only
seem to be increasing slightly (or decreasing with respect to inflation)
(entertainment, technology, etc.).

